# Joining the USAR as a 68w; Worth it?



## KetamineBolus (Sep 24, 2020)

I‘m considering joining the Army Reserve as a EMT-P. I wanted some advice from some guys who have done it, to know if it’s worth putting in the work for. I’ve got a great job as is, and sacrifices would be made in my personal life to make it work. I don’t want doing this to be a mistake.

I’ve always wanted to serve, but I had reasons why I couldn‘t at the time. A recruiter called me up yesterday and talked to me about it, and it’s got me thinking. I really want to do the real combat medic stuff. Doing combat drills, shooting, room clearing, field medicine, CASEVAC, having the honor of wearing the uniform; It would be worth it to do all these things.

Will I actually do ANY of that in the reserve? That‘s my question. I don’t want to be spending drill giving flu shots in an office. I’d rather just pursue a reserve job as a SWAT Medic, if that’s the case. (I know more than a few PD’s where I can do that.)


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 26, 2020)

Yeah if what you are describing is what you want to be doing then I’d say don’t join. A majority of what you do as a 68w isn’t at the paramedic level and you’re not going to be running a rifle like you are talking about. A majority of what you do would be working in a clinic doing sick call. For reference I’m a civilian paramedic for the Army and the 68w’s that I interact with rarely do anything truly interesting unless they are on a deployment and even then it’s not a lot of what you are talking about.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 26, 2020)

^^This^^

@KetamineBolus
What you get out of your military service is what you're willing to put into it.  The military is not about to spend a bunch of time and money training you to be a high speed low drag spec ops medic in exchange for one weekend a month and two weeks a year in return.  There's a reason the military doesn't have a bunch of Tier One groups in the reserves...it doesn't get enough return on it's investment.

Oh, and here's a hard learned secret any vet will tell you.  If you're recruiter's lips are moving, he is lieing.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 26, 2020)

Not a military guy here (Navy BRAT though) and from what I've seen on here and in the past is that most of the time the 68W's in the reserves don't get to do all the HSLD stuff that the active duty guys do. While you'd probably get trained to do that stuff, unless you get deployed, you'd likely end up doing sick call and similar duties the vast majority of the time. Frankly, for the stuff you want to do, you'd probably get to do more of it doing Law Enforcement than you would likely get in the Reserves. Now then if you were lucky enough to get assigned to a unit that does a LOT of SAR work, you'd get to do some stuff as a Paramedic/68W but you'd get little of the rest of the stuff you're looking for. 

My advice is simple: stay where you're at or go LE and try to get into SWAT or a similar type of team.


----------



## Peak (Sep 26, 2020)

No good military or law enforcement program is going to have their medics at the front of the stack clearing rooms. Having your medic get shot because of unnecessary risk is poor tactics.


----------



## KetamineBolus (Sep 26, 2020)

Peak said:


> No good military or law enforcement program is going to have their medics at the front of the stack clearing rooms. Having your medic get shot because of unnecessary risk is poor tactics.


Right, you’d be in the back of the stack. That makes good sense!


----------



## dutemplar (Sep 27, 2020)

The Reserves don't quite train John Wick to also do medical stuff...

Active (possibly) but plan on either 18X(D) or 68W/18D.. or Guard with 19th or 20th Group.






						Special Forces Recruiting
					






					goarmysof.com


----------



## Bishop2047 (Sep 29, 2020)

dutemplar said:


> The Reserves don't quite train John Wick to also do medical stuff...
> 
> Active (possibly) but plan on either 18X(D) or 68W/18D.. or Guard with 19th or 20th Group.
> 
> ...









Did someone call for John Wick the Medic?


----------



## Luno (Oct 1, 2020)

KetamineBolus said:


> I‘m considering joining the Army Reserve as a EMT-P. I wanted some advice from some guys who have done it, to know if it’s worth putting in the work for. I’ve got a great job as is, and sacrifices would be made in my personal life to make it work. I don’t want doing this to be a mistake.
> 
> I’ve always wanted to serve, but I had reasons why I couldn‘t at the time. A recruiter called me up yesterday and talked to me about it, and it’s got me thinking. I really want to do the real combat medic stuff. Doing combat drills, shooting, room clearing, field medicine, CASEVAC, having the honor of wearing the uniform; It would be worth it to do all these things.
> 
> Will I actually do ANY of that in the reserve? That‘s my question. I don’t want to be spending drill giving flu shots in an office. I’d rather just pursue a reserve job as a SWAT Medic, if that’s the case. (I know more than a few PD’s where I can do that.)



Simple answer is No, the more detailed answer is that the combat medics don't get to do combat medical stuff.  Combat drills?  (MARCH/Tourniquet once or twice a year) Shooting? (24 hours wasted for 80 rounds) Room Clearing? (you're not 11B, get that out of your head) Field Medicine? (Change your socks, drink water will become your mantra) CASEVAC? (Wait, we've gotta bring this guy in to the local hospital in a van because he has an infection from the 21 day no shower challenge?)  Having the honor of wearing the uniform (you know wool gets really hot, and wrinkles really badly, right?)  Better get used to exhaust samples from an FLA and the never ending line of flu shots.  Yes, I am currently a 68W working on the reserve side (NG).  Want the gov't to pay off your school loans< ok, possible good reason...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 1, 2020)

Luno said:


> Simple answer is No, the more detailed answer is that the combat medics don't get to do combat medical stuff.  Combat drills?  (MARCH/Tourniquet once or twice a year) Shooting? (24 hours wasted for 80 rounds) Room Clearing? (you're not 11B, get that out of your head) Field Medicine? (Change your socks, drink water will become your mantra) CASEVAC? (Wait, we've gotta bring this guy in to the local hospital in a van because he has an infection from the 21 day no shower challenge?)  Having the honor of wearing the uniform (you know wool gets really hot, and wrinkles really badly, right?)  Better get used to exhaust samples from an FLA and the never ending line of flu shots.  Yes, I am currently a 68W working on the reserve side (NG).  Want the gov't to pay off your school loans< ok, possible good reason...


Welcome back stranger.


----------



## Luno (Oct 2, 2020)

KetamineBolus said:


> Right, you’d be in the back of the stack. That makes good sense!



 Right, you're gonna be back in the PLT SGT's ride...


----------



## Kavsuvb (Feb 9, 2021)

The other option is going to USAF and become a Pararescue and they train to the Level of Paramedic. I know one Air guard unit that that has PJ's that are also members of FDNY and they are the 106 Rescue wing of the New York Air National Guard.

The Pipeline to be a PJ includes

Special Warfare Prep– JBSA-Lackland, TX (8 weeks)
Special Warfare Assessment & Selection (A&S)– JBSA-Lackland, TX (4 weeks)
Special Warfare Pre-Dive– JBSA-Lackland, TX (4 weeks)
Air Force Dive School– Naval Support Activity, Panama City, FL (8 weeks)
Underwater Egress– Fairchild AFB, WA (1 day)
Air Force Survival School– Fairchild AFB, WA (2.5 weeks)
Airborne School– Fort Benning, GA (3 weeks)
Freefall School– Yuma Proving Ground, AZ (4 weeks)
PJ Emergency Medical Technician (EMT)-Basic Course– Kirtland AFB, NM (7 weeks)
PJ Emergency Medical Technician (EMT)-Paramedic Course– Kirtland AFB, NM (31 weeks)
Pararescue Apprentice Course (24 weeks)
Duty Locations​Active Duty​
Pope AFB, (Fayetteville) NC (21st Special Tactics Squadron)
Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Tacoma) WA (22nd Special Tactics Squadron)
Hurlburt Field, (Ft. Walton Beach) FL (23rd Special Tactics Squadron)
Pope AFB, (Fayetteville) NC (724th Special Tactics Squadron)
Cannon AFB, (Clovis) NM (26th Special Tactics Squadron)
Kadena Air Base, Okinawa, JP (320th Special Tactics Squadron)
Mildenhall AB, England (321st Special Tactics Squadron)
Kadena Air Base, Okinawa, JP (31st Rescue Squadron)
Aviano Air Base, Italy (57th Rescue Squadron)
Moody AFB, (Valdosta) GA (38th Rescue Squadron)
Davis-Monthan AFB, (Tucson) AZ (48th Rescue Squadron)
Nellis AFB (Las Vegas) NV (58th Rescue Squadron)
Air National Guard​
Louisville Intl Airport KY (123rd Special Tactics Squadron)
Portland Intl Airport OR (125th Special Tactics Squadron)
Elmendorf AFB, (Anchorage) AK (212th Rescue Squadron)
Gabreski Air Field, (Long Island) NY (103rd Rescue Squadron)
Moffett Field (Santa Clara) CA (131st Rescue Squadron)
Air Force Reserves​
Portland Intl Airport OR (304th Rescue Squadron)
Davis-Monthan AFB, (Tucson) AZ (306th Rescue Squadron)
Patrick AFB, (Cocoa Beach) FL (308th Rescue Squadron)
Here's an example










Link: https://beapj.com/resources/pipeline/pj


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 14, 2021)

re: Pararescue:  I agree if you’re gonna join full time this would be the way to go... these guys aren’t door kickers either though... If that’s your goal look elsewhere. 

There are a couple of good books on PJs I’d recommend: Never Quit and Warriors Creed.

If you want to serve your country and wear the uniform- just join the guard and do the 68W thing. You’ll get some benefits and you’ll get to see the military life. If you want to go farther from there you always have the option.


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 14, 2021)

I dunno about saying the PJs are not door kickers....the never ending SpecOps and JSOTF say otherwise. I mean specifically they are not door kickers, but they absolutely have been in that role many times over and continue to be...at least from my experience. But I do find it amazing how the PJs are so often glanced over when discussing SOF. These dude are pretty damn bad *** and the pipeline they endure to get there. I have the honor of having 2 PJ friends and having associated with a few more. Pretty solid amazing guys. Guess there is a reason there are less than 500 of them....if it were easy, more would do it and when you are that bad ***, do you really need more?


----------



## Kavsuvb (Feb 14, 2021)

SandpitMedic said:


> re: Pararescue:  I agree if you’re gonna join full time this would be the way to go... these guys aren’t door kickers either though... If that’s your goal look elsewhere.
> 
> There are a couple of good books on PJs I’d recommend: Never Quit and Warriors Creed.
> 
> If you want to serve your country and wear the uniform- just join the guard and do the 68W thing. You’ll get some benefits and you’ll get to see the military life. If you want to go farther from there you always have the option.


There are a couple of Air National Guard Pararescue units that come to mind like the 103rd rescue squadron out of the New York Air National Guard or the 212th Rescue Squadron out of the Alaska Air National Guard. Even California has the 129th Rescue wing with the 131st Rescue Squadron out of the California Air National Guard.

Picture it this way, PJ's are the Top DOG of the EMS world.


----------



## Kavsuvb (Feb 14, 2021)

akflightmedic said:


> I dunno about saying the PJs are not door kickers....the never ending SpecOps and JSOTF say otherwise. I mean specifically they are not door kickers, but they absolutely have been in that role many times over and continue to be...at least from my experience. But I do find it amazing how the PJs are so often glanced over when discussing SOF. These dude are pretty damn bad *** and the pipeline they endure to get there. I have the honor of having 2 PJ friends and having associated with a few more. Pretty solid amazing guys. Guess there is a reason there are less than 500 of them....if it were easy, more would do it and when you are that bad ***, do you really need more?


Just Imagine doing this


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 15, 2021)

Kavsuvb said:


> Just Imagine doing this



Don't have to...neither do several others here on this site.


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 1, 2021)

Another military EMS side that is hard core, (without the combat) is the Rescue Swimmer with the Coast Guard:  pretty much each re-enlistment you can get more training, a former co-worker EMT-B on the Civilian side joined the CG and became a rescue swimmer.  His 3rd tour they sent him to Medic School; so now he can both jump out of helicopters into the Bering Sea, (which just made me shiver thinking about it) but also do full ACLS medical at sea or in the air.......We always said he was a little crazy.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 1, 2021)

And it has a high washout rate...


----------



## HardKnocks (Jul 8, 2022)

KetamineBolus said:


> I‘m considering joining the Army Reserve as a EMT-P. I wanted some advice from some guys who have done it, to know if it’s worth putting in the work for. I’ve got a great job as is, and sacrifices would be made in my personal life to make it work. I don’t want doing this to be a mistake.
> 
> I’ve always wanted to serve, but I had reasons why I couldn‘t at the time. A recruiter called me up yesterday and talked to me about it, and it’s got me thinking. I really want to do the real combat medic stuff. Doing combat drills, shooting, room clearing, field medicine, CASEVAC, having the honor of wearing the uniform; It would be worth it to do all these things.
> 
> Will I actually do ANY of that in the reserve? That‘s my question. I don’t want to be spending drill giving flu shots in an office. I’d rather just pursue a reserve job as a SWAT Medic, if that’s the case. (I know more than a few PD’s where I can do that.)


Don't know if you'd be interested in a full time career change,  but here's another option for LE/Tac/SAR Medic.

Caveat: The guys I know say that Operational tempos differ depending on AOR, (i.e. AZ does a ton of UH-60 Rescues/Hoisting vs. SE or Northern Border OPS are a different Op tempo and environment.

https://www.cbp.gov/sites/default/files/documents/Border Patrol Search, Trauma, and Rescue.pdf

U.S. Park Police has a small version of this program, but are limited to National Park locations and a small aviation fleet.

Just another option.


----------



## Chris EMT J (Oct 28, 2022)

This isn't really related to the topic but a very interesting choice of a username.... Ketamine bolus is that even a thing? Lol


----------

